# Sanyo Pedal Juice



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A new one from Sanyo. Not your usual pedal gear source but might be a good one.











•9V Lithium-Ion battery featuring SANYO eneloop technology
•Up to 50 hours of continuous, quiet, clean, stable power – from the first note to the last
•Eliminates AC ground loops - so your tone comes through loud and clear
•Two 9V DC outputs - power multiple devices; pedals, multi-effect units, and portable recorders
•3-stage LED indicator – provides power level status
•Single on/off button – no need to unplug pedals
•Rechargeable hundreds of times – saves money and the environment
•Water and shock resistant - JIS IPX3 compliant water resistant enclosure
•Fully recharges in only 3.5 hours - via AC adaptor (included)
•Same footprint as standard effects pedal (2.5” W x 4.7”D x 1.7”H)
•Easy setup


Product Description
The SANYO KBC-9V3U Pedal Juice™ is equipped with a high-capacity SANYO eneloop rechargeable lithium-ion battery technology which provides stable, long-lasting 9V power for music effects devices. SANYO is recognized as the leading manufacturer of Li-Ion batteries in the world today. SANYO battery products are used for many commercial/industrial applications today ranging from automotive, power tools, portable computers and telecommunications. Pedal Juice is built upon this legacy of industry leadership.

Up to 50 Hours of Continuous, Quiet, Clean, Stable Power – from the First Note to the Last
Stage and studio recording musicians often need to replace the 9V batteries well before they have been exhausted, in order to prevent any disruption during a musical performance. This only results in users having to purchase, and then discard costly, single-use, alkaline batteries. The sound quality also deteriorates when the battery voltage falls below the proper operating range of an effects box. Now, the SANYO Pedal JuiceTM, KBC-9V3U provides users with up to 50 hours of continuous, quiet, clean, stable power, even as the battery drains. It can be fully recharged in only 3.5 hours using the included AC adaptor. 

Eliminates AC Ground Loops - So Your Tone Comes Through Loud and Clear
Many effects boxes, graphic equalizers, portable amps, and recorder products operate using a 9-volt DC power source. AC adapters and 9V dry-cell batteries are the typical sources used to power these types of devices. There are a number of reasons why 9V dry-cell batteries and AC power are not preferred methods for powering musical electronic products. First, musicians must set up their gear near to AC electrical outlets. AC power may inadvertently add electrical noise interference (i.e., AC ground loops, spurious noise, hum, etc.) into be desired signal path. With a 500mA load, a typical AC adapter introduces much more ripple noise into the signal path as compared to the clean power produced by Pedal Juice.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

VERY interesting.

Several of us have been recommending for a number of years a 6-pack of C or D-cells for those with special powering needs or concerns about cables or wall current. But this is a substantial improvement to that with respect to size and the lack of e-waste.

Gonna have to keep my eye open for that.

People who work in music stores will absolutely love it. How many times have you wanted to try something out, and either the battery was dead, or they couldn't find a suitable adapter, or couldn't find an available outlet for the adapter?

Kudos to Sanyo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw a similar setup on a board once using a battery pack from an 18V power tool set. Always thought it was a great idea. Guy said it provided steady current and voltage, enough for a 5 hour night. And of course: easy to carry some spares to change out between sets.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very interesting indeed. $150 US and looks like they would tuck very nicely under a pedaltrain.


----------

